# برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

*برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*



*برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى 
فى مناظرة بين 
مايكل منير و الغول*

​


----------



## meromero30 (23 يناير 2010)

*حصري فضيحة الغول في برنامج الحقيقة مع  وائل الابراشي علي يد مايكل منير 8 اجزاء*

*المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير*

8 اجزاء حصري
دة اللينك
http://www.allcopts.com/vb/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2847


----------



## meromero30 (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

دي الاجزاء كاملة




		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزءالسابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثامن 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء السادس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الخامس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الرابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثالث 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الثاني 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الاول


----------



## meromero30 (24 يناير 2010)

*حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*




		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزءالسابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثامن 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء السادس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الخامس 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الرابع 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغول مع مايكل منير الجزء الثالث 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الثاني 



		الحقيقة 		المواجهة الاولي مع عضو مجلس الشعب عبد الرحيم الغولم مع مايكل منير الجزء الاول


----------



## coptic hero (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*

انسان قليل الادب بيزايد على وطنية مايكل منير وشتمة ربنا يفضح كل مخططاته


----------



## مترى (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

شاهدت البرنامج ولا اعرف كيف استطاع هذا *الغول* الوصول الى مجلسنا الموقر  - من مسلم او مسيحى 
طاوعته يداه لاختيار هذا* الغول*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*

المهندس العظيم مايكل منير أنت قدوة ومثل أعلى لكثير من الشباب المسيحى وأنا أولهم
فى أخلاقك وشجاعتك وفكرك وأسلوبك الراقى جدا فى الحوار
جميعنا يعلم دور سيادة النائب المحترم فى أحداث مذبحة نجع حمادى 
وبالفعل لما كنت فى نجع حمادى قالوا لى تهديده للأنبا كيرلس
حفظك الله وحماك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*

ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fady164 (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*

ربنا يبارك المهندس مايكل منير على جراته وكشف الموامره التى دبرها عبد الرحيم الغول لاتخف يا بطل الرب معك ويقويك على اعدائك ويكشف الموامره يسوع يبارك وانت محمى من الرب يسوع المسيحاب                                                                                                                               ابو ابرأم


----------



## fady164 (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: حصري مشاهدة مباشرة لبرنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الابراشي ومايكل منير والارهابي  الغول محرض احداث نجع حمادي*



fady164 قال:


> ربنا يبارك المهندس مايكل منير على جراته وكشف الموامره التى دبرها عبد الرحيم الغول لاتخف يا بطل الرب معك ويقويك على اعدائك ويكشف الموامره يسوع يبارك وانت محمى من الرب يسوع المسيح  ابو ابرأم


 يسوع يحافظ عليك ونريد المزيد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

انتهت الجولة الاولى على ( اخرس ... اخرس )
باين الموضوع دخل فى التقيل .. لما نشوف بقى الجزء التانى ..

ولو ان كذب الغول وافتراه بان جدا .. حتى وائل الابراشى مسابلهوش .. ( لما الغول كذب وقال لم اقول اسكتى يا مسيحية !!!! )


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

*بجد استاذ مايكل عرف يتعامل معاه كويس

عجبتنى جدا جدا الحتة بتاعة توكيل 2005 دى بعدين قالوا معيش التوكيل دلوقتى
والغول مرضاش ينفى نفى جازم بعدم توقيع التوكيل لانه كان فاكر ان الاستاذ مايكل معاه نسخة

ده خلى وائل الابراشى يشك فيه ويقف معانا*​


----------



## مارو جورج (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

ولما قال اهلى بيجبوالى التوكيلات امضيها قال يعنى ميعرفش هو عملو ولاء


----------



## الناى الحزين (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

_ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه 
شكرا لتعبك
وفى انتظار الجزء التانى​_


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

كرتون شيبس وكرتونة توك شعر لا حقيقى مقنع


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*



apsoti قال:


> كرتون شيبس وكرتونة توك شعر لا حقيقى مقنع




نائب غائب عنه الوعى !


----------



## mina_picasso (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

*أنا أتمني أن نكون كلنا مايكل منير

وكفيانا جبن وخوف ...... وكفيانا شعرات دول اخوتنا ودول........

ويارب تنهزم مصر بكرة 

أميـــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*



molka molkan قال:


> نائب غائب عنه الوعى !


لا بس بامانة ضحكنى بجد


----------



## napel (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: برنامج الحقيقة و مايكل منير بهدوء يكشف تناقض الغول و علاقته بالكمونى فى مناظرة بين مايكل منير و الغول*

ربنا يحفظنا من العدو الشرير واما شهدائنا فهم فى فردوس النعيم فى حضدن الاباء القديسين


----------

